

PasteRunner – Execute gists on the fly - tejasmanohar
http://pasterunner.com/

======
tejasmanohar
GitHub Repo -
[https://github.com/tejasmanohar/pasterunner](https://github.com/tejasmanohar/pasterunner)

~~~
dyscrete
This repo just uses [http://eval.in](http://eval.in)

edit: fixed

